# Pigeon Not Eating!!



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have noticed that 1 of my prisoner hens has been acting anti soical and is always poofed up in a ball. So today when all the other pigeons rushed to the feed she just sat there. I went over and with no struggle picked her up. I relised how small she was and that the bone that runs down there chest and stomach was sticking out. I immediately put her in a cage with my rabbits (separate from any other rabbits) and gave her food and water. Why isn't she eating and how can i get her to eat?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear your hen is not feeling well.

First of all, you need to put her on heat, and isolate so you can check her 24/7 and check the poop.

How long has it been since she has eaten or drank? Is she a nesting hen with mate? What does her poop look like? Is she pooping? Has she laid eggs recently?

Make sure to start rehydration after she is warmed up for 1/2 hour. You will have to hand feed her if she is not eating, as that alone can be their demise. She is not eating because she is either not feeling like it, or too weak. Coccidiosis and other diseases and infections will make them not want to eat.

Check her bottom for any swelling and please answer questions.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I'm so sorry to hear your hen is not feeling well.
> 
> First of all, you need to put her on heat, and isolate so you can check her 24/7 and check the poop.
> 
> ...


I am not sure how long it has beens since she has eatin she is with her mate but she is not nesting. i have yet to see her poop i just seperated her. I have to be gone for about an 2 hours i will get her on heat berfore i leave.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am back and i still don't think she has eatin. I have her on a heating pad. What setting should it be on (high, medium, or low) right now it is on medium. how will i kno if i need to feed her with a syringe


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The heating pad needs to be on low and arranged so that she can get off of it if she wants to. With the hot weather all over the country, I can't imagine her needing a heat source unless you've got the air conditioner sat on 65. 
Anyway..........can you post a picture of this bird?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If she's that thin, she didn't get that way in just a day or two. This has to have been going on for 4 or 5 days I would think. Have you observed the other birds to see if any of them look sick? If she was in loft with other birds, I'd watch them all very carefully. How about her poops?


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> If she's that thin, she didn't get that way in just a day or two. This has to have been going on for 4 or 5 days I would think. Have you observed the other birds to see if any of them look sick? If she was in loft with other birds, I'd watch them all very carefully. How about her poops?


I had been watching her and she was seeming less social for a couple of days. but i just picked her up i will post a pic. in just a minute. the other birds seem to be fine.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Look down her throat she may have canker If so do you have meds for it


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

re lee said:


> Look down her throat she may have canker If so do you have meds for it


I don't have meds for it and i don't kno what that would look like.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Here is 1 picture of here i will get another on in a minute


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Canker is a cheesy and kinda yellow, this inside of the mouth on a healthy bird is pink. Have you ever looked in a pigeons mouth?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> I don't have meds for it and i don't kno what that would look like.


maybe a better question is what medicines DO you have?


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

The one where she is flipped upside down is her bone that is sticking out.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> maybe a better question is what medicines DO you have?


I don't have any  I have never had a sick pigeon before


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Canker is a cheesy and kinda yellow, this inside of the mouth on a healthy bird is pink. Have you ever looked in a pigeons mouth?


no but i will go look.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I assume it is a pretty obvious when they have it? I didn't see any but when i opened her mouth she had two seeds in her mouth so that is a good sign. Can i open her mouth and put seeds in?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Do you have any gatoraide or a sports drink ? If you do give her a little bit... maybe a couple of drops at a time from an eye dropper or cut the end of a plastic straw at a slant so you have a little spoon. If the drink is cold warm it up a bit, don't give it to her cold and just put a drop at a time on her tongue, not too much at one time. If you don't have anything except water give her warm water the same way.
Keep her warm and don't force the liquids, just let her slowly swallow them.

Can you get her to a vet? The poor lil' girl is very sick, keep her away from your other pigeons and watch them very close for any signs of illness.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

zimmzimm3 said:


> I assume it is a pretty obvious when they have it? I didn't see any but when i opened her mouth she had two seeds in her mouth so that is a good sign. Can i open her mouth and put seeds in?




No don't put any food in her mouth, right now the best thing to get her to take is liquids. I think shes very dehydrated.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Do you have any gatoraide or a sports drink ? If you do give her a little bit... maybe a couple of drops at a time from an eye dropper or cut the end of a plastic straw at a slant so you have a little spoon. If the drink is cold warm it up a bit, don't give it to her cold and just put a drop at a time on her tongue, not too much at one time. If you don't have anything except water give her warm water the same way.
> Keep her warm and don't force the liquids, just let her slowly swallow them.
> 
> Can you get her to a vet? The poor lil' girl is very sick, keep her away from your other pigeons and watch them very close for any signs of illness.


I can't get her to a vet.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

zimmzimm3 said:


> I can't get her to a vet.



Try to get the liquids into her, it might perk her up.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Try to get the liquids into her, it might perk her up.


I gave her some propel which is supposed to rehidrate. I gave her about 10 drops. Should i give her more? i have this strawberry flavored propel things that you mix into water that make the water probel. Should i put that in her waterer?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

zimmzimm3 said:


> I gave her some propel which is supposed to rehidrate. I gave her about 10 drops. Should i give her more? i have this strawberry flavored propel things that you mix into water that make the water probel. Should i put that in her waterer?



if you already gave her some Propel I would wait to give anymore for about 30 minutes or so. How is she acting? Did she take it easily? Keep checking her while she is on the heating pad so she doesn't get too hot.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> if you already gave her some Propel I would wait to give anymore for about 30 minutes or so. How is she acting? Did she take it easily? Keep checking her while she is on the heating pad so she doesn't get too hot.


She took it very well she is standing on the heating but not laying down but she hardly moves i think she is very weak. She was just laying down early so at least now she is standing up. What would i use to feed her with if i have to start feeding her. Would it be a water seed mix? do i need a siringe. Does the siringe have to have a needle on it?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

zimmzimm3 said:


> She took it very well she is standing on the heating but not laying down but she hardly moves i think she is very weak. She was just laying down early so at least now she is standing up. What would i use to feed her with if i have to start feeding her. Would it be a water seed mix? do i need a siringe. Does the siringe have to have a needle on it?



Don't start feeding her yet, if shes very weak I think it would be too soon.

When you do start feeding her, I would start with a handfeeding formula like exact. You will need a syringe WITHOUT the needle. Since shes very weak I would start feeding her seeds, it takes alot of energy for a pigeon to grind up the seeds. With the formula is easier to digest and takes less energy.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Don't start feeding her yet, if shes very weak I think it would be too soon.
> 
> When you do start feeding her, I would start with a handfeeding formula like exact. You will need a syringe WITHOUT the needle. Since shes very weak I would start feeding her seeds, it takes alot of energy for a pigeon to grind up the seeds. With the formula is easier to digest and takes less energy.


Where would i get exact formula?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Where would i get exact formula?



You can get it at Petco, Petsmart... most pet stores carry it.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> You can get it at Petco, Petsmart... most pet stores carry it.


ok so is it call exact bird formula or something?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

zimmzimm3 said:


> ok so is it call exact bird formula or something?



Its made by Kaytee its a handfeeding formula for birds, Exact.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Its made by Kaytee its a handfeeding formula for birds, Exact.


Ok i will see if i can get some of that.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Is there anything else i can be doing for her?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Ok i will see if i can get some of that.



Great! I think it would be the best for her. For now though I would worry about getting her rehydrated and later trying some of the handfeeding diet.

I have to leave for a couple of hours, but will check back later on her progress.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Great! I think it would be the best for her. For now though I would worry about getting her rehydrated and later trying some of the handfeeding diet.
> 
> I have to leave for a couple of hours, but will check back later on her progress.


Ok i have 1 more question


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

What should i do if i can't get any of the the hand feed. and if i do get some when should i give it to her.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> What should i do if i can't get any of the the hand feed. and if i do get some when should i give it to her.


Hey, I'm back..........how's she doing?
You can find the formula. It's called "Kaytee Exact Bird Hand Feeding Formula".....I'm sure if you've got a pet store, Pets Mart, Petco.......they will have it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is what it looks like.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5729+5758&pcatid=5758


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you have any dog food? If so, what kind? Dry food........not canned.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Do you have any dog food? If so, what kind? Dry food........not canned.


I don't have any dog food but i have dry cat food. She is doing better she was struggling a little when i gave her propel the second time so she seems less weak.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Zim, EXACT Hand feeding formula is the best but if you can't find any near-by you can get some human baby rice cereal from a grocery store and hand feed that. You would mix it with water to make your own formula.This would only be a TEMPORARY food until you can locate EXACT.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Charis said:


> Zim, EXACT Hand feeding formula is the best but if you can't find any near-by you can get some human baby rice cereal from a grocery store and hand feed that. You would mix it with water to make your own formula.This would only be a TEMPORARY food until you can locate EXACT.


Ok Thank You. My Parents are on there way home and i will see if they can take me.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

She went to the bath room and it wasn't a pile it was flat and it was mostly white with a little light green around the edges.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> She went to the bath room and it wasn't a pile it was flat and it was mostly white with a little light green around the edges.


I'm sure that there's something going on with her, but PART of that is that she's starving.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I'm sure that there's something going on with her, but PART of that is that she's starving.


The pet stores are a little bit away from our house so for tonight i will run to krogers and get the baby rice cereal. When should i give it to her and how often. and how much should i give to her? Thanks everyone for all of your help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> The pet stores are a little bit away from our house so for tonight i will run to krogers and get the baby rice cereal. When should i give it to her and how often. and how much should i give to her? Thanks everyone for all of your help.


I would give her some when you get home with it. Not a lot though to begin with. Maybe a tablespoon full? If she takes that ok and seems eager to eat more, then maybe a bit more. I've never had to hand feed an adult bird. Hopefully Charis is lurking around somewhere....Make sure she's not throwing up or anything. I would also get a small container of plain yogurt and mix a little with the cereal.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

ok she went to the bathroom again and this time there was a soft green part and the rest was watery and white. When i gave her propel again she was a lot less weak and was struggling a little bit so that is a good sign.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Go get the cereal and get some in her and lets see what happens.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

She might have a bad case of coccidiosis...........have you noticed any other green droppings in the loft? If she's got it, you're other birds either have it too or will get it. Need to get some medicines. Do you have a feed supply store near you? One that sells chicken stuff?


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Go get the cereal and get some in her and lets see what happens.


Ok i won't be able to get some until tonight but i will let you guys know what happens then. Thanks again for all your help. I am goin to the loft and to the barn for a little while so i will be back on after that. Thanks again


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> She might have a bad case of coccidiosis...........have you noticed any other green droppings in the loft? If she's got it, you're other birds either have it too or will get it. Need to get some medicines. Do you have a feed supply store near you? One that sells chicken stuff?


Yes i do what kind of medicine.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If you can, pick up some Sulmet. It comes in a white 16 oz bottle. Cost about $8 or $9. MUCH cheaper than ordering from Foy's.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> If you can, pick up some Sulmet. It comes in a white 16 oz bottle. Cost about $8 or $9. MUCH cheaper than ordering from Foy's.


OMG I have some of that lol I just relised i had some i didn't know it could be used for poultry i have it for my sheep. How much should i give her. should i give it to her in a siringe


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> OMG I have some of that lol I just relised i had some i didn't know it could be used for poultry i have it for my sheep. How much should i give her. should i give it to her in a siringe


You have to mix it in water. Then give her some of the water. One tablespoon per half gallon.......(I mix everything in half gallon jugs because it fits under my spigot ) and then give her a little of it. You've got the liquid, right? Not the powder.............


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes i have the liquid so should i mix it with the water and then give her that water instead of the propel i am giving her (in the sirenge)? I don't think she is drinking out of her waterer.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Yes i have the liquid so should i mix it with the water and then give her that water instead of the propel i am giving her (in the sirenge)? I don't think she is drinking out of her waterer.


yea, just syringe some into her for now. We don't know for certain that this is what's wrong with her, but something is, and since you've got the Sulmet, I think it's worth a try.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> yea, just syringe some into her for now. We don't know for certain that this is what's wrong with her, but something is, and since you've got the Sulmet, I think it's worth a try.


How many cc's of the water with sulmet in it should i give her? Also how often?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> How many cc's of the water with sulmet in it should i give her?


OH, heck, I don't know...........try about 2 cc's and see if she'll take that much. You can give her more later if she does ok with that amount.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How long before you can go get the cereal? It would be a shame to give her medicine but let her die of starvation.  As thin as she looks, there's no telling how long it's been since she ate.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> How long before you can go get the cereal? It would be a shame to give her medicine but let her die of starvation.  As thin as she looks, there's no telling how long it's been since she ate.


It won't be till like 8 tonight  I wish i could go now. Thank You for all of your help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> It won't be till like 8 tonight  I wish i could go now. Thank You for all of your help.


Ok. Some may disagree with me, but they aren't here and we are, so..........I would get some seeds, peas if they are in your pigeon feed, some safflower seeds if you have them and soak some in water for about 20 minutes and pop some down her throat. A few soaked seeds won't hurt it and it might help her feel a little better. She's got be hungry. Maybe about a dozen or so. Not a whole lot.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do that and then go to the loft and do what you've got to do and let her rest. Just let us know how she's doing later.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. Some may disagree with me, but they aren't here and we are, so..........I would get some seeds, peas if they are in your pigeon feed, some safflower seeds if you have them and soak some in water for about 20 minutes and pop some down her throat. A few soaked seeds won't hurt it and it might help her feel a little better. She's got be hungry. Maybe about a dozen or so. Not a whole lot.


Ok Thanks i will do that.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hear from you later. Good luck.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. Some may disagree with me, but they aren't here and we are, so..........I would get some seeds, peas if they are in your pigeon feed, some safflower seeds if you have them and soak some in water for about 20 minutes and pop some down her throat. A few soaked seeds won't hurt it and it might help her feel a little better. She's got be hungry. Maybe about a dozen or so. Not a whole lot.


I agree with Renee. Atleast pop a few seeds in her after letting it soak for a few minutes. She definitely got something wrong going on with her.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You said she had a couple of seed in her throat. IT sure sounds like canker. Take a flashlight. Hold her beak open look deep in the throat You should see white cheesy cake on the side of the throat. When its lower in the throat It can block the hole throat Little to no feed gets through. A bird will really never have any grain in its throat Unless something is wrong. ! canker 2 it is throwing up its feed. Yes cocidi. can be something also. . If its canker do not force feed it yet. You can get a cotton swab. Be careful dig the canker out. IT may bleed. But if it is blocking the throat You need to do something. You can get canker meds But have to order it. During the mean time. Go to say a feed store or vet supply get terimycin souble Take a pinch put it directly down the throat. This will get on the canker And start killing the active cake. Then when you get your canker meds you treat for 5 to 7 days. You can get a syringe put some tubing on the end to get down the throat past the airway And shoot in say 3 to 4 cc of water. A cathter syringe will already have a extra long end on it. You might get that. I dont know But I still am thinking canker here.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. Some may disagree with me, but they aren't here and we are, so..........I would get some seeds, peas if they are in your pigeon feed, some safflower seeds if you have them and soak some in water for about 20 minutes and pop some down her throat. A few soaked seeds won't hurt it and it might help her feel a little better. She's got be hungry. Maybe about a dozen or so. Not a whole lot.


 
I agree with you Lovesbirds... if zimm can't get some formula or cereal he'll have to feed seed. What about thawed frozen peas or corn? it would be softer.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> I agree with you Lovesbirds... if zimm can't get some formula or cereal he'll have to feed seed. What about thawed frozen peas or corn? it would be softer.


I think he's gone for a little while. We'll just have to see what happens now. Re Lee may have a point. I forgot about the two seeds he said he saw in her throat. I've never associated green dropping with canker though.........but, then again, I've never seen canker either.........


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok i had already given her the seeds before i read re lees post. Her throwt doesn't look yellow or milky but i think it looks swolen i wen't out and looked at one of my other pigeons throwt and it has a little thing that is in the throwt that comes to a point. well the one that is sick doesn't have that i think her throught is swolen but she swallowed the peas and safflower. but it isn't deep in her throwt it is right behind her tougne.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I think he's gone for a little while. We'll just have to see what happens now. Re Lee may have a point. I forgot about the two seeds he said he saw in her throat. I've never associated green dropping with canker though.........but, then again, I've never seen canker either.........


Could be more than one thing going on.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Could be more than one thing going on.


I agree. What's a swollen throat mean?


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am unfortunately leaving at 5 for a couple of hours. I am going to give her about 2 cc's of the water with sulmet before i leave. i have been givin her propel since 1:00 every 30 minutes. Anything else i should do before i leave? I am pretty sure it isn't canker i looked at a picture online and it isn't what her throat looks like.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I was thinking and about a week ago i had a bantam hen that was very weak and wasn't eating. we couldn't get her to eat. she seemed very similar to the pigeon the only difference is we thought that her leg was hurt but we weren't sure. She died . But i go from my chickens to my pigeons all the time. The pigeon could have got it from her i am leaving now and will let you guys know how she is later tonight.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> I was thinking and about a week ago i had a bantam hen that was very weak and wasn't eating. we couldn't get her to eat. she seemed very similar to the pigeon the only difference is we thought that her leg was hurt but we weren't sure. She died . But i go from my chickens to my pigeons all the time. The pigeon could have got it from her i am leaving now and will let you guys know how she is later tonight.


Yep, you're right........go ahead......we'll discuss it later. I've got to cook dinner.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If you can not see any canker Then could be Cocsid. They have had bird flu in Arkansas And they killed about 15,000 Chickens Then they are going to local backyard keepers now checking there poultry. But It crossing over to your pigeon from the chicken I do not know . If the throat is swollen Is it a little red. is it breathing rough. Get the sulmet and see But it will take about 3 days to get some improvmnet at this stage. But even cocsid the birds still eat most often. Beings it is a hen. Feel the vent area to see if it by some chance is egg bound. They get to where they can not fly or walk even as they advance. Plus if it has just layed and lack a calcium reserve it may be to weak I am just guessing Of some maybes.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

zimmzimm3 said:


> I am unfortunately leaving at 5 for a couple of hours. I am going to give her about 2 cc's of the water with sulmet before i leave. i have been givin her propel since 1:00 every 30 minutes. Anything else i should do before i leave? I am pretty sure it isn't canker i looked at a picture online and it isn't what her throat looks like.


You can't always see canker. It can be internal too. Does she have bad breath?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Gotta' wonder if the hen with the lame leg had Paratyphoid... we probably need to get this bird on Baytril, Trimethoprim/Sulfa or something that would help with that.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> I was thinking and about a week ago i had a bantam hen that was very weak and wasn't eating. we couldn't get her to eat. she seemed very similar to the pigeon the only difference is we thought that her leg was hurt but we weren't sure. She died . But i go from my chickens to my pigeons all the time. The pigeon could have got it from her i am leaving now and will let you guys know how she is later tonight.


Going from the chickens to the pigeons and vice versa is a bad idea. I don't even go from my YB loft to my OB race team loft without washing off my shoes. That is an easy way to transfer "stuff" from one to the other. Either fix you a small tub of bleach water to step in or get another pair of shoes to wear in the loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Gotta' wonder if the hen with the lame leg had Paratyphoid... we probably need to get this bird on Baytril, Trimethoprim/Sulfa or something that would help with that.
> 
> Pidgey


Is there a sulfa drug that he could find locally?


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for all of there help. Unfortunately my brother checked the hen about 30 minutes after i left (5:30) and the hen had passed on . I want to thank everybody tho for all of your help. I am going to run the sulmet through all of my pigeons and all of my chickens.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

What do i need to do to make sure her mate doesn't suffer from her being gone?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

There's nothing you can do.
I'm so sorry.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Charis said:


> There's nothing you can do.
> I'm so sorry.


Thanks and thanks again everyone for your help. I cleaned all of the feed and water containers with bleach water and i started running the sulmet through my chickens and my pigeons today. Hopefully it won't start in there i also got bleach water to dip my boots in and hand sanitizer for when i go from section to section in my loft and for between the pigeons and chickens. Is there anything else i can do to prevent the rest of my pigeons and my chickens from getting this disease?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the hen. Good hygiene between sections is a good idea. It's something you get used to doing, ESPECIALLY during race season. You never want your birds sick of course, but it's a real drag when it happens half way through race season. 
Since you don't really know what was wrong with this little hen, I think Sulmet is a good course of action to start with. And then, just keep an eye on everybody, every single day. From the time you found her and posted here until the time she passed was pretty quick, so whatever was going on MAY have been present for some time. 
Again sorry............but now all you can do is watch the others.


----------

